# How to get deleted pics back



## Italianangel (Feb 14, 2005)

I did a shoot with a photographer who put them all on her MAC then deleted most of them and was supposed to give me a copy of them ALL, is there a way to find them in her mac somewhere in some history or something??????


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Depends how the pictures were stored on the Mac and how they were deleted.
I keep my pictures in a regular folder on the Mac, lots of people use iPhoto.
Need more information but the very first thing to do is to immediately stop using that Mac or there is a chance that the picture files will be overwritten.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

There are apps that can search for and retrieve "deleted" files provided they haven't actually been written over. Data Rescue comes to mind. Pricey so it depends on the value you place on those files.

There are less expensive apps that do the same for memory cards but I don't know if they work on hard drive structures.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know about Aperture, but iPhoto has a 'trash' folder I have recovered deleted photos from a number of times.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

We're spinning our wheels until italianangel comes back with some more details as to where and how the photos were stored and then "deleted"

If they are in some "trash bin" then recovery become a non-issue.
If the trash has been emptied, then the first thing to do is to stop using the Mac, but it may already be too late for that since they are not on the OPs Mac and some photos may already have been overwritten.

A few years ago, I bought some program that recovered 'deleted' drives from the hard drive - was around $100 if I remember right - it did what it promised but finding specific recovered files was a bit of a pain because the file name didn't show up with the file, just some reference number.
So one had to open every recovered file to see what it was.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Has the photographer wiped the original SD or CF card?

I'd check that first.


----------

